# Advice please regarding Italy and 2 large dogs



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

SWMBO has advised me that I am taking her and our dogs to Italy later this year. 

I am able to take 3 weeks in total, last week of Sept. and first 2 in October, hopefully the summer crowds will be gone and the weather warm and not HOT! 

The question really is which way to get there? France, Switzerland via Gotthard or France, Germany, Brenner pass? I hate tolls, dislike vignettes and am not keen on a go-box or suchlike. Our MH is 3.4tonnes.

I have only once before trekked across the channel in a MH and we did a route through France and Switzerland and found it all to be a bit rushed. To be honest I have no prior knowledge of Italy as a destination and don't know what to expect, overnight stops, aires, sites or whatever they have and would like some expert opinion 

We have 2 large dogs who want lots of walks and preferably water to jump in all the time - how dog friendly is it over there?

Lastly am I being over adventurous hoping to get as far as Rome or even down to Pompeii in the time without overextending?


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

The best route possibly depends on where in Italy you are headed for initially, but it's pretty much impossible to get to Italy without paying a toll or buying a Vignette.

Rome and back is do-able in 3 weeks if you put your mind to it. Depends on your definition of 'rushed'. Plenty of Sostas (Italian Aires) around most of the touristy places. fair few ACSI sites as well, which are a good option out of season.

I found the toll-free route to Basel pretty good, then bought a Vignette at the border. A 1 Year Vignette for a Motorhome less than 3.5t costs 40 Swiss Francs (around £25-30), but covers most of the tunnels from Switzerland through to Italy (such as the Gottard). I believe the Month Blanc or Frejus tunnels would cost you more?

Tolls in Italy are MUCH cheaper than France and, IMHO, worth paying if you are trying to get from A to B.

Going through Austria, at less than 3.5t you wouldn't need a Go Box but, again, it is difficult (but not impossible, I'm told) to avoid the odd toll. Though going via Austria doesn't make much sense if you are headed for Rome / Pompeii.

Finally, don't be glum - it's a great trip. Look forward to it.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We found no problem with the hound from hell

But we spent 8 weeks as far as Rome

We do stay on campsites as well as Sostas 

Spent a few days visiting Venice, Rome,and Assissi 

In each case left the hound in an airconditioned van with neighbours watching for 3hours

He was obviously no problem, on one occasion returned to the watcher saying he was so quiet we worried, and then he had a good scratch

He never uttered a sound

Oh what joy if we could say that when travelling

In hound from hell mode he would cheerfully kill all passers by on crossings, garages ,campsites etc and is vocal in proclaiming that

But he would also cheerfully kill all would be thieves who attempt to enter or van
Every cloud has a silver lining :lol:   

Aldra


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

There's something somewhere in this blog http://swift-kontiki.co.uk/ about Italy and back without using toll routes.

Russell's done the Italy thing many times and, IIRC, used to have two weimaraners but not sure if one or both went out there. By all means drop him a line either through his blog http://swift-kontiki.co.uk/ or on here via "Rapide561" http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-userprofile-7739.html

Edit - looks like Russell hasn't been on here for several months as I Know he sold his Kontiki late last year.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

We traveled Italy and many more country's without paying a penny in tolls or needing a Go Box or anything like that, it depends on your time scale.. The distance traveled is usually about the same as toll roads except you travel through which ever country you are in and see the proper country,not boring motorways...
ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Your dogs will be absolutely fine

Relax and go for it

Aldra


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

aldra said:


> Your dogs will be absolutely fine
> Relax and go for it
> Aldra


. . . Yeah, but 3 weeks there & back & YOUR gonna be frazzled, I'd head for somewhere not so far - like south of France-it's nearer.
Oh, and is Italy dog friendly ? I'd say by the amount of dog cr*p on the pavements - very dog friendly. 
Hold on to your teeth, Italian roads are more potholes than tarmac from my experience.


----------



## cocoa (Feb 28, 2008)

We have two Italian Spinone, quite large dogs around 40kg, and have taken them to Italy several times no problems at all, they love travelling and new places to walk and sniff around.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

As I said

Your dogs will be fine in Italy

However given you want, need? To give them a couple of good walks a day

I also wonder if your 3 week timescale is sensible

Rome is quite a distance, with a lot of driving involved

It's certainly do able

But think carefully about if you want to do it, walk the dogs, visit different places, relax

Have a great holiday but remember it is a holiday

Both you two and the dogs need time to enjoy it

Aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

PS

You prob already know

But it's a good idea to have the ASCI book , a few stays on campsites cost recovered

We did find many campsites are closed by the end of sept beginning of Oct

We were not that good at finding the Sostas 

You may well have better luck

Or possibally we had a crap book :lol: 

However absolutely loved Italy

You could consider the Italian lakes rather than Rome and pompeii 
And we loved Umbria

Aldra


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Went to Italy last June with our setter also a swimmer and walks required every time the van stops , since we were meeting friends who were going onto Pompei with us and then returning home, we had to bomb down we did this using tolls in 48 hrs had to sit and chill for a day when we got there cost of 57euros motorway tolls and 20 euros to go up and over Mont Blanc but that was a deliberate choice and worth the payment ,we left calais at lunchtime and hit Genoa at rush hour next day at lunchtime we got to Ostia just outside Rome to meet up, (if your going to Rome include Ostia the old roman seaport on your list stunning) 
In my opinion the payment and rush though possibly not that quick were worthwhile giving us extra time to tour around , our return trip was much harder driving we kept off the tolls spent 5 hrs a day driving and took a week to get back so on a three week trip you could spend two weeks travelling and one week holidaying,
In the area are many iconic visits that would make a superb tour Perugia ,Florence , Pisa , Assisi and that's without driving a few hrs South for Naples and Pompei,


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

With all the right footed welly in the world, it's two days there and two days back. And they will be long days of driving. 

But go for it. I like you can't take more than 3 weeks off, and it's on our plan for next year......was this year, but.......


----------

